# Yet another blonde joke



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over here and help me. I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get it started." Her boyfriend asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?" The blonde says, "According to the picture on the box, it's a tiger." Her boyfriend decides to go over and help with the puzzle. She lets him in and shows him where she has the puzzle spread all over the table. He studies the pieces for a moment, then looks at the box, then turns to her and says: - "First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to assemble these pieces into anything resembling a tiger." He takes her hand and says, "Second, I want you to relax. Let's have a nice cup of tea, and then....." he sighed,"let's put all these Frosties back in the box."


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The nights in the caravan must just fly by.... :twisted:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:roll:     :lol: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

